# Claim Jobseeker's or Illness Benefit?



## Omega (17 Dec 2008)

If a person is being made redundant but is medically unfit to work, what should be done? Should he/she submit medical certificates starting on/before the first day of unemployment or would Welfare expect him/her to seek JB first? Thanks.....


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Dec 2008)

If a person is medically unfit for work he should be seeing his doctor to confirm or otherwise. If doctor confirms then he cannot apply for JB as he is not available for or actively seeking work. In that case  he should apply for Illness benefit


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

You must be capable of work as well as being available for and seeking it, so mit sounds like Illness Benefit is the correct scheme. But are they actually working at present? If so, why, all of a sudden, are they 'medically unfit for work'?


----------



## Omega (18 Dec 2008)

No, the person is not actually working at present. He is being made redundant on 31 December but is not required by the employer to work the notice period. If he were not being made redundant, he would probably be on Illness benefit right now. The question really is: does it look strange (from a Social Welfare viewpoint) to claim Illness benefit on the first day of redundancy?


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

Omega said:


> No, the person is not actually working at present. He is being made redundant on 31 December but is not required by the employer to work the notice period. If he were not being made redundant, he would probably be on Illness benefit right now. The question really is: does it look strange (from a Social Welfare viewpoint) to claim Illness benefit on the first day of redundancy?


 
If he is ill he should be claiming Illness Benefit on foot of a certificate from his doctor. It would not be strange to claim it while unemployed as he caqnnot claim Jobseeker's Benefit. I still can't see why he is not claiming it now before the redundancy payment unless his employer is paying him while off sick?


----------

